# RIP Zelly-Boy



## KookieKing (Apr 7, 2009)

He was a 7 year old rabbit that was very calm and behaved until you got him out of his cage, then he'd be all over the place eating carpet and chewing on wires. Back in mid- February he got really sick and wasn't eating or drinking. After a vet visit we found out he had a really enlarged kidney that we still aren't sure what it is. Doctor said cancer, tumor, or unknown mass. Well we took him home and started critical care with syringe feeds, IVs, pain meds, and more. After a week we took Zell back to the vet for a follow-up and he seemed to be doing much better, he gained half a pound and was his active self again. Over time he grew his beer belly back. Despite our efforts to keep him with us Zell passed away last night. He will be buried next to his friend Belle, our dog. They were great friends for 4 years and loved to run around the yard together. His grave will be under the dogwood tree in the middle of our yard. Finally rest in peace Zelly-Belly. We love you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Zell was a Handsome Bunny.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Zell.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## anneq (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww what a sweet little bun - I'm so sorry for your loss
Binky-free at the Rainbow Bridge.
Sounds like you were a good friend to him through it all.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Zell's passing. He was well loved.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 7, 2009)

RIP Zelly-Belly


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Zell. Sounds like he was a really great bunny to have around and the pictures are great. Binky free sweet boy.


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words. We appreciate them.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Zelly-Boy passed. You gave him a wonderful bunny life and did all you could to keep him healthy.

RIP Zelly-Boy :rose::rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am sorry that you lost your fur-baby.

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## LolaGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww I am so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought I'd share this with you guys on here because it might inspire you to do the same to remember one of your rabbits or one of your bunnies that might still be with you. 

This picture frame was made in order to remember Zelly-Belly. I bought the wooden frame from a craft store for a dollar and painted it myself with tempra paint and sealed it with a clear acrylic sealer. Carrots were Zell's favorite food. The two rabbits at the bottom are my bunnies that passed away, the brown one is Zell and the dutch, Diana, is the bunny I had before Zell. 

The stuffed animal is something my boyfriend picked up for me from his job to make me feel better when I told him the bad news. We both miss him along with my family too.

If any of you decide to do something for your little friends please feel free to post it here. I'd love to see them.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 22, 2009)

What a beauty Zell was. I love your tribute to him, especially the beautiful frame. I know he was grateful for the long life full of love that he had with you. Binky free, Zell.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2009)

I am so sorry. Zell was beautiful, and I really like the picture frame you did for him.

Jan


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

